# Bronchitis



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My wife has come down with bronchitis. She has had chronic Lyme disease for years and this makes her very sensitive to medications like antibiotics and steroids. She really just cannot take those things unless its really life and death.

I know there are some natural treatment guru's on here. Any suggestions? 

Note... the lyme has negatively effected her heart and I avoid anything that may effect heart function. I have willow bark and she can tolerate the tea fairly well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Yes forget the orange juice [ well orange juice won't hurt ] , but drink non-concentrated apple cider juice. Also coffee helps open up the airways.

We got real sick one time and I read to drink apple juice that it is actually better than orange. Sure enough we got well fairly quick. So for past 30 years we try to keep it around and it has always helped us get well.

Something to the apple a day thing ,imo. We buy organic but it ain't cheap and so we buy non concentrate when we can't afford the organic. Never buy concentrate of any kind for juice.

Hope this helps and she gets well real soon.:wave:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

First: hemp oil veery day, several TB morning, lunch, night
Second: Elderberry syrup...1TB every hour, first day; then 2 TB 3/4 times a day 

I had a visitor with horrible allergies and she took one of my bottles of elderberry; said in one day, she was cleared of all symptoms of allergies.

Can't hurt to try these for bronchitis; next strategy is antibiotics.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

This will do wonders to loosen up her bronchial parts, and make breathing better.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Vicks-Steam-Inhaler-V1300/17324999

Have her use it 10 minutes at least every 2 hours...NO SIDE AFFECTS,

*Use distilled water only* .

Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

CBL you can try Boneset Tincture. For a mild case use 3 Drops under the Tongue 3x per day. For a more severe case use 5 Drops under the Tongue 4x per day. If she has a lot of Congestion with a wet racking Cough, mix the Boneset Tincture equally with Pleurisy Root Tincture and use per instructions above. When taking Boneset she should stay away from Dairy Products, and never mix Boneset with Goldenseal as severe Dehydration could occur and this can be deadly.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I had bronchitis a number of times from when I was in junior high to when I was in my early 30's. My mom was a heavy smoker when I was growing up. After high school I worked in a foundry for 4 years. It took years for my lungs to fully recover from all that.

When I get a chest cold I start taking cough syrup that has only an expectorant. No other active ingredients. Avoid the cough suppressants! You need to be able to cough to clear your lungs. An expectorant helps thin the mucus in your lungs.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife makes half pint jars of a honey and lemon juice mixture. Helps a great deal with sore throat and greatly reduces the coughing. Just use as needed. We will just eat a spoonful, put a spoon in tea, or any other drink you like.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I had Bronchial infections a few times when I was pregnant with Juju Bee. Gypsy tea helped a lot since the doctors refused to give me anything due to the pregnancy.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Yes forget the orange juice [ well orange juice won't hurt ] , but drink non-concentrated apple cider juice. Also coffee helps open up the airways.
> 
> We got real sick one time and I read to drink apple juice that it is actually better than orange. Sure enough we got well fairly quick. So for past 30 years we try to keep it around and it has always helped us get well.
> 
> ...


This may be off topic but I'm curious as to why you should never buy concentrate juice. Thanks.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Y'all are great and are helping me be a hero husband


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Kodeman said:


> This may be off topic but I'm curious as to why you should never buy concentrate juice. Thanks.


 I have heard that when they pasteurize or concentrate juice it kills the natural enzymes it them.:dunno: Anyway I don't buy it and haven't for decades. I feel it is better in its natural form.


----------

